# What does everyone do for a living?



## powelly

At the moment im looking for an apprenticeship and just want to see what all of you do to maybe give me some ideas.


----------



## NaturalFork

Technical support for me.


----------



## ZDP-189

Former I-banker doing M&A in Power and Utilities. Did some VC broking and these days am working on a family project to develop, produce and market specialised commercial LED lighting solutions.


----------



## NightKnight

I am in the Information Technology field. ​


----------



## Papa Total loss

I am self employed , I develop , build , sell and race the class 8 land yacht Or as we call them kite buggys .
Its an kite powered 3 wheel ( no brakes







) cart thats mostly used on the beaches all over the world .

Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## Jaybird

I'm retired.I was a millwright and had a tree service.You can't beat retirement except for the old age.


----------



## Papa Total loss

Papa Total loss said:


> I am self employed , I develop , build , sell and race the class 8 land yacht Or as we call them kite buggys .
> Its an kite powered 3 wheel ( no brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) cart thats mostly used on the beaches all over the world .
> 
> Have Fun
> PTL


I forgot to tell you that the world speed record for kite buggys is 133.4 km/h or 82.9 mph 
And this was done by 2 guys from my racing team and me at Las Vegas 2010 
Thanxx
Ozzy 
Arie 
Just in case you don t no what kite buggying is 



 This was our trip to Las Vegas March / April 2010









Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## Martin

I work coppiced woodland making greenwood furniture. Carve spoons and utensils, and make my own knives and carving tools.
Martin.


----------



## USASlingshot

well, since me and my partner devan are only 15 we work for his dad on a hay farm, and at a wood mill


----------



## dgui

I still dont do anything.


----------



## Guest

I sell this.Maybe ZDP189 will buy one from me later. 


http://v.ku6.com/show/ehkitnB5U4kGnc_n.html


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Maker of "Edgy Wooden Toys" by day







...sharer of "The Good News" by night and err um by day too.... I'm your friendly neighborhood Pastor who's bi vocational.







That means I'm a minister who's makes his living as an artisan/ craftsman of slingshots.
Hope that doesn't freak anyone out.... I'm no saint...just a real guy like everyone else. No condemnation or legalism here, just another "sinner saved by grace!"


----------



## fish

i am a full time maker of catapults, i make about 50 a week,when ime not doing that i hunt fish and grow veg. its a great existence!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I loaf mainly! -- Tex


----------



## Sam

I work as a lifeguard, but I also design, script and edit websites and build, fix and maintain computers - I'm a bit of a geek really!


----------



## ZDP-189

danny said:


> I sell this.Maybe ZDP189 will buy one from me later.
> 
> 
> http://v.ku6.com/sho...B5U4kGnc_n.html


A Jabiru? It's not a bad aircraft, at all! I've flown Cherokees, and that's a similar configuration. But you know the saying: "If it flies, floats, or f____s (fornicates), rent it." I'm not sure about PRC-made planes. I'm ready to buy Chinese slingshots, but even Tibetan Airlines fly Boeing and Airbus.


----------



## Roadrunner

Code Enforcement Officer, small Town ... just North of Joshua Tree National Park, Cold in the Winter, Hot in the Summer .... I got most weekends off so plenty of time to enjoy what most of us like doing. I got people that like me, and quite a few that don't. I guess you can say it goes with the job.


----------



## Guest

ZDP-189 said:


> I sell this.Maybe ZDP189 will buy one from me later.
> 
> 
> http://v.ku6.com/sho...B5U4kGnc_n.html


A Jabiru? It's not a bad aircraft, at all! I've flown Cherokees, and that's a similar configuration. But you know the saying: "If it flies, floats, or f____s (fornicates), rent it." I'm not sure about PRC-made planes. I'm ready to buy Chinese slingshots, but even Tibetan Airlines fly Boeing and Airbus.
[/quote]

sell and rent some kinds of light sports airplane of western countries in P.R.C.welcome ZDP189 to fly in P.R.C.


----------



## joseph_curwen

I work as a Database Administrator


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I'm mentally disabled, though some of you may find that hard to believe; I have high functioning Autism, but I was only diagnosed when I was 26 (nearly three years ago now) I used to have many jobs, security, postman, waiter, tree-surgeon, brikkie and others (I'm also a trained masseuse) but at the moment, I wish to learn Paleo-ethno botany, which is the study of plants in the diets of stone-age man. I think this will be it for me, for the rest of my life, I've had a very unstable income until now. It's not nice, I'm sure others out here, have not known where their food was coming from, for that day?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Well its not all that I do for a living, but I am tying 18 band sets today. I think that the most that I ever tied in one day was 32, but I am not sure. -- Tex


----------



## powelly

Tex-Shooter said:


> Well its not all that I do for a living, but I am tying 18 band sets today. I think that the most that I ever tied in one day was 32, but I am not sure. -- Tex


:blush:ive only ever tried to put some red bands on my black widow and that failed miserably they ended up coming off and hitting me on the neck


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

powelly said:


> Well its not all that I do for a living, but I am tying 18 band sets today. I think that the most that I ever tied in one day was 32, but I am not sure. -- Tex


:blush:ive only ever tried to put some red bands on my black widow and that failed miserably they ended up coming off and hitting me on the neck








[/quote]

HAHAHAHA! I know that all too well; I promise it can be done though, I did it for my friend.


----------



## Trent

I have a BS and MS in Geology. I was a prison guard, correctional officer for the last ten years, I have been a mud logger in West Texas, amd a Mining Geologist back in the 80s. At the present time I am a care giver for my Mother, she has alzheimers. I am unemployed and looking for work. I will be teaching two geology courses this fall as an adjunct instructor at a Jr. College.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Foundry man for over 35 years and still like to play in the sand:lol:?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I used to play in the shell, sand, plaster and wax a little myself, but never would hold a candle to Pete. He is the man!! -- Tex


----------



## Roy

Hi I work in Physical Therapy. In an orthopedic clinic. I work with anything from Auto, sport , work injuries and everything in between for the past 22yrs.


----------



## Flatband

Spent 20 years as an Owner Operator with FedEx-sold the route, then went to an Elementary school on a friends suggestion to work in maintenance. Been there since retiring from FedEx and love it! Flatband


----------



## broken arrow

U,S,army Police academy, Prison Gaurd for the last 23 years. Thats why i like making things out of wood it relaxes me. Every one needs a hoby.


----------



## ZDP-189

I imagine the prisoners could make some interesting weapons out of wood too, but recreation is not their motivation.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> I imagine the prisoners could make some interesting weapons out of wood too, but recreation is not their motivation.


Ha! Hong-Kong Ninja!


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> I imagine the prisoners could make some interesting weapons out of wood too, but recreation is not their motivation.


Lol I think someone's been watching too much Prison Break!


----------



## Trent

Inmates can make weapons out of most commone everyday itesms. I have seen newspapers tightly rolled and as solid as a baseball bat. They make shanks out of anything and everything. I have seen crossbows made out of wire and paper that would launch a paper and tape arrow with a paper clip or staple as an arrow head, and it its dipped in feces, that can pierce the skin and penetrate up to two inches in soft tissue. Inmates will take a disposable razor and break it apart to get the steel blades and use those to craft weapons. They wll trace out the shape of a shank, knife, on the metal bunk bottoms and go over it with those razor blades until they cut it out. They sharpen it on the concrete floor and then have a good knife, which is equivalent to any knife in the free world as far as combat effectiveness goes when used.


----------



## Guest

CTSW CTLS and MC from Germany.CTSW style with global flight tour.:ZDP-189 welcome to fly here.









http://v.youku.com/v...g1MzM0Njky.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg1MzEzNDQ4.html


----------



## hawk2009

Im a coater operator I apply the glue and silicone to food labels silicone goes on the front of the label and glue on the back obviously, the silicone stops the glue from sticking to the label when on a roll.


----------



## snakeshack

I design, sell and instruct how to use non-contact Metrology equipment that measures topography down into the nanometers. My territory is North America, but our parent company is in Germany.

I have been doing this since 1985, and have co-owned two of my own companies. Most of our sales are for semiconductor manufactures.

The above job description is why I NEED to get away up to the mountains and play with my slingshots and stuff...


----------



## Sam

snakeshack said:


> The above job description is why I NEED to get away up to the mountains and play with my slingshots and stuff...


We feel your pain buddy!


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

hawk2009 said:


> Im a coater operator I apply the glue and silicone to food labels silicone goes on the front of the label and glue on the back obviously, the silicone stops the glue from sticking to the label when on a roll.


Hi, do you know anything about Birch-tar/oil?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

NoSugarRob said:


> Janitor / cleaner at a local supermarket.


One of the best jobs I've ever had! Where are you in the uk?


----------



## ERdept

ER nurse.


----------



## Darb

NoSugarRob said:


> Janitor / cleaner at a local supermarket.


Ever see "Cashback" ? One of my 100 favorite movies.


----------



## Deimos

Factory worker, in a 5 day switching system.
I qualitycheck and pack the glass we make








From .35 to 4mm thick, I like how stong fragile glass can be, depending on where you hit it.
You can safely kick most glass without breaking, but a nick from a ring or even a **** pen can break a whole window...


----------



## lec90

I am manager of a frame shop/ art gallery and I do gunsmithing on the side, much better than cutting trees like I use to do lol


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## Jaybird

Was a Millwright and had my own tree service.I am retired now and love it


----------



## philly

Manufacturing exec for 43 years, ran three factories for a while. NY, Costa Rica and Florida. Retired four months ago at 68 yrs young. I love it every day is Sunday.
Philly


----------



## orcrender

IT department end user and network support.


----------



## BCLuxor

Bookmaker


----------



## mxred91

I am a CAD jockey, that is, Product designer for Foodservice (restaurant) equipment for the last 30 years. Mostly stainless steel, which is why my hobbies involve making things out of wood. I see enough metal at work.


----------



## brockfnsamson

I operate a extrusion lamination line, Basically I take curtain of molted plastic and press it between two other sheets of plastic and presto you have a cheesepackage, or those little muffins, or ext ext. 
Most likely if you live in the US you had a package I made. I'm getting close to 3 billion made so far. Pays the bills.


----------



## Darb

NoSugarRob said:


> Janitor / cleaner at a local supermarket.


Ever see "Cashback" ? One of my 100 favorite movies.








[/quote]

nope sorry.
[/quote]

Well hurry up and rent it. I guarantee that you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Darb

I worked for over two decades in high-tech defense contracting, on programs for all five branches of the military (but mostly for the navy and air force), in a variety of roles.

When I was still single (and had time on my hands) I also used to have a part-time side business doing bartending for private parties, and occasionally assisting a friend as a prep chef in his catering business.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## frosty2

Trent said:


> I have a BS and MS in Geology. I was a prison guard, correctional officer for the last ten years, I have been a mud logger in West Texas, amd a Mining Geologist back in the 80s. At the present time I am a care giver for my Mother, she has alzheimers. I am unemployed and looking for work. I will be teaching two geology courses this fall as an adjunct instructor at a Jr. College.


I would urge you to take those classes you will be teaching seriously, not of course that you won't. I just wanted to say that THE best college instructor I ever had was a geology instructor at a community college here in Oregon. While having incredible knowledge in geology he always took being an educator as an equally in important vocation. He walked into class everyday with a lesson plan and lecture that was the logical continuation of the previous days work. His explanations were complete and supported with other media and specimens as required. His field trips were famous, the school a always provided more transport than his classes required because these were always snapped up by other students and faculty. When he passed the next building built on campus was named after him, Don Stentzland.
frosty2


----------

